# Windows Media Player 11 Too Dark



## KJM (Feb 26, 2007)

I've had this problem since installing WM 11, basically everything is too dark and I have to adjust the brightness, it's an easy solution for most movies, but other movies turn purple when I move the brightness tab, any solutions?


----------



## tony929292 (Feb 26, 2007)

ii have that problem to i think it the codecs package it turns purple for movie you download right


----------



## KJM (Feb 27, 2007)

Some movies are fine, while others turn purple,


----------



## KJM (Mar 22, 2007)

Does Microsoft have support for Media Player that does not require payment? I really need to fix this


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 22, 2007)

LoL, ms wants money, NO free service here 
try vlc player instead http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
EDIT: bad codecs are the cause of this, try rebooting or installing codec packages.


----------



## whyalsop (Apr 7, 2007)

*Same Problem*

My media player 10 worked perfectly until windows update gave me media player 11.  I had the same dark/purple videos showing up as well.  I uninstalled 11 and went back to 10, uninstalled my k-lite codec pack and reinstalled it, but I still have the same problem!  Anybody know what this is?


----------



## KJM (Apr 7, 2007)

whyalsop said:


> My media player 10 worked perfectly until windows update gave me media player 11.  I had the same dark/purple videos showing up as well.  I uninstalled 11 and went back to 10, uninstalled my k-lite codec pack and reinstalled it, but I still have the same problem!  Anybody know what this is?



Downloading the newest NVIdia Update solved the problem for me


----------



## tony929292 (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah i when i started to use nvidia encoders it fixed the problem


----------



## Casheti (Apr 12, 2007)

Hahaha. Crappy nVIDIA. Always causing problems


----------



## tony929292 (Apr 12, 2007)

this has nothing to do with nvidia


----------



## Casheti (Apr 12, 2007)

You all own nVIDIA cards...which are responsible for video playback.


----------



## tony929292 (Apr 12, 2007)

the nvidia decoders slove the problem 4 me  they are aslo recognized as the best decoders on the market the decoder bunle i install was the problem


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 12, 2007)

my girlfriends pc had the same problem and yes its nvidia problem, i couldnt think of what it could be tried uninstalling loads and it turned out 2 be the nvidia drivers


----------



## Casheti (Apr 12, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> my girlfriends pc had the same problem and yes its nvidia problem, i couldnt think of what it could be tried uninstalling loads and it turned out 2 be the nvidia drivers



Ha! Case closed... ATi owns.


----------



## tony929292 (Apr 12, 2007)

how is it driver problems when all you do to fix it (per video) is go to view - enhancements then video setting a turn up the brightness thats not a driver problem
ohh btw how bout cata7.3


----------



## Wile E (Apr 12, 2007)

tony929292 said:


> how is it driver problems when all you do to fix it (per video) is go to view - enhancements then video setting a turn up the brightness thats not a driver problem
> ohh btw how bout cata7.3


WMP uses a dx9 based video overlay, if your hardware supports it. The brightness is controlled by the hardware in these situations.


----------



## Casheti (Apr 12, 2007)

Ha! (again)


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 12, 2007)

Odd. Never had problems with WMP with my 6800GT and trusty forceware 92.xx. Some movies were kinda dark tho, almost too dark. But they were movies like silent hill and doom, so they were probably supposed to be that dark, I just couldnt see squat so increased brightness to +10.

If anyone gets issues like this, check codecs and try the forceware 92.xx driver, if your on Vista.. well your kinda stuck as the 92.xx driver is XP only. Have fun waiting for nvidia to release a half decent driver for Vista.


----------

